# Purpura (Dell XPS 720 Mod)



## alain-s (Jun 1, 2015)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Case: Dell XPS 720
Motherboard: Gigabyte Z77X-UP4TH
Processor: Intel I5 3570K
RAM: Corsair Dominator Platinum 2x8GB 1600Mhz
Graphics Card: EVGA GTX 780OC (SLI)
Power Supply: Cooler Master V850


----------



## mhikevin (Jun 2, 2015)

great and super clean build.. nice work!


----------



## lyxchoklad (Jun 2, 2015)

10. Love the stencil work on this chassis and would like to see how it glows in a dark room. Huge fan of your cable management.


----------



## zo0lykas (Jun 2, 2015)

10 points

fcking awesome build, first time I give for some build 10, I don't have any words..

just please tell us how long that takes for you ?


----------



## alain-s (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank guys  the build lasted 18months but with a break of 8 months


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 2, 2015)

10/10. I'm at a loss for words as well... Absolutely incredible!


----------



## maurizio.mau (Jun 15, 2015)

una sola parola: spettacolo


----------



## Shepard (Jul 6, 2015)

I registered just to say how beautiful this case is, like holy crap. Been a noobie modder for over 15 years, seen thousands of cases and this is one of the few that really blew me away. Very, very well done!


----------



## goobs1284 (Aug 13, 2016)

Same as the other guy, how do you do things like this? I want to do it to an old xps 630 case


----------

